# Htc Releases Gingerbread Kernel Source For The Thunderbolt



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

http://htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads

Cant wait to see what our great devs do with this!


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys, just following HTC on twitter and after Imo asked for the source it was released. I have been flashing ROMS for I don't know how long and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know exactly what this gives us. Can someone briefly explain to us bottom feeders







exactly what we get with this now? More reliability?

Thanks,

Forever a noobie!


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

A kernel built for our phone, it can be tweaked and moded from ground up for gingerbread. Kernel developers have had to barrow from others phone codes since the Thunderbolt didn't have a source code for gingerbread till now.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for usable releases only.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Threads merged.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> Guys, just following HTC on twitter and after Imo asked for the source it was released. I have been flashing ROMS for I don't know how long and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know exactly what this gives us. Can someone briefly explain to us bottom feeders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be better reliability, better battery life, easier to get other features implemented, all around the system should be much "smoother". The only thing us users need to worry about, is that everything goes up from here


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

I am amazed since imoseyon's kernel runs so smooth now. Would love to hear his take on what it does for him? 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

All the current dev kernels will only get better and we will see even more pop up. I know Lou makes great kernels and was waiting for release too. I'm excited.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> All the current dev kernels will only get better and we will see even more pop up. I know Lou makes great kernels and was waiting for release too. I'm excited.


Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk

Definitely, I'm hoping adrynalyne or someone from team bamf starts working on some kernels now that the source dropped.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this beneficial to AOSP?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Should be better reliability, better battery life, easier to get other features implemented, all around the system should be much "smoother". The only thing us users need to worry about, is that everything goes up from here


Great guys, thanks for the replies.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Is this beneficial to AOSP?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I don't think so; AOSP is a whole different ball game. Will help Sense a TON though.


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> I don't think so; AOSP is a whole different ball game. Will help Sense a TON though.


Shouldn't we get some newer driver binaries? For example, wireless connectivity and stability. Or maybe they can iron out the in-call volume bugs. Some features can be cherry-picked out of this kernel and ported to the AOSP kernels as well.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

admiralspark said:


> Shouldn't we get some newer driver binaries? For example, wireless connectivity and stability. Or maybe they can iron out the in-call volume bugs. Some features can be cherry-picked out of this kernel and ported to the AOSP kernels as well.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


Agreed on part that it should help some would think they would benefit from certain portions


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's why I included the "_think_" in there, I have no idea how all the kernel stuff works


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thought id mention this it seems impotent









http://phandroid.com/2011/10/28/htc-releases-gingerbread-kernel-source-for-the-thunderbolt-let-the-roms-begin/

this should help out with miui and other roms right?

http://www.htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not with roms really. This is just source for the kernel, ie making it easier for devs to make smoother and cleaner kernels. Potentially unlocking more performance.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

Yay!!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Another thread merged.


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd just like to see greatly improved battery life in 4G areas.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

michaelkahl said:


> I'd just like to see greatly improved battery life in 4G areas.


I wouldn't hold your breath...short of a bigger battery there really isn't much that can be done. LTE is a battery hog on every device that uses it.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kernel might help a tad with battery, I am looking for increased stability and better compatibility.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> I don't think so; AOSP is a whole different ball game. Will help Sense a TON though.


It'll help aosp a lot.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> It'll help aosp a lot.


I'm waiting for a new kernel from you on liquid...









My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta...


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath...short of a bigger battery there really isn't much that can be done. LTE is a battery hog on every device that uses it.


Only when there is a weak 4g signal
Because then it switches back and forth
Otherwise the battery life is great


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> It'll help aosp a lot.


Well that's good news!


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Except it has broken WiFi code. Chalk another one up to HTC.

Sent from my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> Except it has broken WiFi code. Chalk another one up to HTC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S.


Should be easy fix, Imo always has to fix that on every kernel. But the other 98% should be good news I hope.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Should be easy fix, Imo always has to fix that on every kernel. But the other 98% should be good news I hope.


ok so it gas to be fixed but how long has htc had to fix it, kinda seems they really don't give a [email protected] about the bolt (like they ever did).

brought to with limited commercial interruptions by BamF SoaB


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

satseaker said:


> ok so it gas to be fixed but how long has htc had to fix it, kinda seems they really don't give a [email protected] about the bolt (like they ever did).
> 
> brought to with limited commercial interruptions by BamF SoaB


I am testing out imo new kernel based on source he said it was not broken. It worked just fine when I flashed it as well.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

satseaker said:


> ok so it gas to be fixed but how long has htc had to fix it, kinda seems they really don't give a [email protected] about the bolt (like they ever did).
> 
> brought to with limited commercial interruptions by BamF SoaB


I am testing out imo new kernel based on source he said it was not broken. It worked just fine when I flashed it as well.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> Except it has broken WiFi code. Chalk another one up to HTC.


 The benefit of "modules" helps though, yes ? Just drop in working code from another phone (that uses the same WiFi chipset) ?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath...short of a bigger battery there really isn't much that can be done. LTE is a battery hog on every device that uses it.


 Might not help with battery life directly but tweaking things in other areas can make them less battery intensive. LTE continues to use the same but the net result can be "improved" battery life. I know the person asked for "greatly improved", but yes, that ain't happening (most likely).


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

hall said:


> The benefit of "modules" helps though, yes ? Just drop in working code from another phone (that uses the same WiFi chipset) ?


Essentially that's how it's fixed. The point being made is HTC has not only failed in uploading kernel source in a timely manner but has on numerous occasions uploaded bad source.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can speak for myself testing imo 5.0 phone had higher CPU benchmark not even overclocked and was hitting 1950, everyhing works, WiFi, bluetooth, you name it, battery life i have also seen improvement after kernel settles.


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

How is wifi broken in the kernel if it works on a stock phone? 
I would think having a stock gb kernel would mean no more problems like upside down ffc.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Would this be good with sense 3.5?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Would this be good with sense 3.5?


wait for imoseyon to release a new kernel for soab.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Would this be good with sense 3.5?


Adrynalyne released a test kernel that works with soab at BAMF forums if you want to check it out.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ziggy is dropping a new kernel tonight


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Ziggy is dropping a new kernel tonight


So am i


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> So am i


Sense or Aosp?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

running adrynaline's test 2 kernel right now with soab


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Sense or Aosp?


sense


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> sense


Nice. Been waiting for a sense kernel from you.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow already got 4 new sense kernels to try and more to come will test every single one for a couple days its like Christmas don't know which toy to play with first.


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Wow already got 4 new sense kernels to try and more to come will test every single one for a couple days its like Christmas don't know which toy to play with first.


Imo's, Ziggys, ADR's..... which one am I missing? 
I agree.... all these new kernels is sweet.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hopefully an soap source can drop that will help with network location.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

caspersfi1 said:


> Imo's, Ziggys, ADR's..... which one am I missing?
> I agree.... all these new kernels is sweet.


Lou will release one this weekend


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Hopefully an soap source can drop that will help with network location.


This has been fixed with the NetworkLocation.apk in the last OTA.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

caspersfi1 said:


> Imo's, Ziggys, ADR's..... which one am I missing?
> I agree.... all these new kernels is sweet.


Adr released 2 one for sob so I am going to flash sob just to test that one with Rom.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

hille141 said:


> This has been fixed with the NetworkLocation.apk in the last OTA.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I m on cm7 and I get a lock but fast. But navigation won't lock just sad searching for GPS


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Adr released 2 one for sob so I am going to flash sob just to test that one with Rom.


soab with the stock kernels was good. with adr's kernel? i haven't had enough time with it to say much but it's definitely as good so far.

i've got it oc'd to 1.2 right now.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

nhat said:


> soab with the stock kernels was good. with adr's kernel? i haven't had enough time with it to say much but it's definitely as good so far.
> 
> i've got it oc'd to 1.2 right now.


Same here just went back to forever to test it out with new kernel, next is sob in a few days.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

with soab 1.03 and adr's test 2 kernel, my phone only used 23% battery from 10pm last night until now off charger. i mention battery use because i get very poor reception at home, -100dbm +/-5.

before his kernel, i would've woken up to a near or completely dead battery.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

nhat said:


> with soab 1.03 and adr's test 2 kernel, my phone only used 23% battery from 10pm last night until now off charger. i mention battery use because i get very poor reception at home, -100dbm +/-5.
> 
> before his kernel, i would've woken up to a near or completely dead battery.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Turn off all networks data while you sleep. Just keep the radio on. This will save you 20% or more percent. Even WiFi drains. You don't need anything like FB or Twitter updated while you sleep.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Turn off all networks data while you sleep. Just keep the radio on. This will save you 20% or more percent. Even WiFi drains. You don't need anything like FB or Twitter updated while you sleep.


i know. you have no idea how surprised i was to wake up to a non-dead phone, let alone have 75% left.

the best part is kernels will only get better moving forward!


----------

